# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2005 >  Optimistic concurrency check failed. The row was modified outside of this cursor.

## jriesen

Making the move from SQL 2000 to SQL 2005.  In doing so one of our legacy .asp applications is now displaying this error, _Microsoft OLE DB Provider for SQL Server error '80040e38' Optimistic concurrency check failed. The row was modified outside of this cursor._,  message when trying to update the table.  The line from the program where the error occurs reads as follows:

rsReq.Update(); 

and very early in the code is where the value of rsReq gets set and is as follows:

rsReq = NewRecordSet("SELECT * FROM All_Jobs where JobPostingID = " + reqNumber);

I did not write this program so I am clueless as to why this error is now occuring.  (P.S.  it still works fine in SQL2000, but we have to move off that server to be license compliant)

Any suggestions on where and what to be looking for to resolve the problem?

----------


## rmiao

What's db compatibikity level on sql2k5?

----------


## jriesen

The compativility level is SQL Server 2000.

----------


## mcolegro

I also just upgraded from SQL Server 2000 to 2005 and am getting the very same error in code that works fine with SQL Server 2000.

Did you find a resolution to this problem?

----------


## skhanal

Are you using snapshot isolation level?

You can see that from sys.databases view.

----------

